# pulling grips



## old zeke

I saw a guy selling a tool for removing grips on ebay complete with instructional video.It is basically a standard airgun with broader needle valve.So i went out to the little shop of horrors to see what i could invent.The big trick to this is to have something to encompass the old grip so it doesn't blow up and stretch or explode.[when that happens trust me it scares the crap out of Lucy the wonder dog]. I used one of those old plastic tubes that we used to have before the bags had separations for each club.Cut the plastic tube so that it is about an inch shorter than the grip,slide it over the grip and make sure the grip tape is pierced through the hole in the end of the grip,put your air gun in the hole and feather the air in slowly,if you aren't a daredevil you can turn down the airpressure on your compressor..If the grip starts making a noise like too many refried beans were consumed that means the air is blowing out of the bottom of the grip.Just grab the bottom of the grip lightly with your gloved hand and it should blow itself slowly off the shaft.I had one grip that did not want to come off so I warmed it up with a heat gun and it came off nicely.All of this works the best with the club in a vise. With a little practice you can install grips with this also.If the grips are old and dried out they may split, but then they weren't worth reusing. This works for me since I am playing with changing club lengths on my driver and some old 5 and 7 woods and saves the cost of a new grip every time. I was wondering if anyone else has any tricks for this?


----------



## Surtees

mmm I take mine to the golf shop and come back a few hours later and bam there changed lol. I have thought about changing them myself but I've got friendly with the local workers and the golf shop and it only cost me the price of the grip and $1 to get them to do it.
I had a good laugh at you scaring your dog. nice although she probably didnt think so....


----------



## Goalie5413

Ive been using that technique for years. I dont have that perticular type of air gun they use, but I use just an air sprayer that has a small enough tip that fits in the grip hole snuggly and it works so much better than the standard way of regripping clubs. Its really simple and take about 10-15 min to regrip a set. If anyone needs info on how to do it, let me know.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Never heard, or thought, of using compressed air before - we're old fashioned this side of the pond.

For getting grips off I have a large syringe, with an aspirating needle, i.e. not sharp. Stick it between grip and swhaft and squirt white spirit in to soften the glue. You can also use a hair dryer to soften it before using the syringe.

For putting a new grip on tape it then a quick squirt of hair laquer. Tip the grip vertical, with your finger over the little hole and part fill with white spirit, maybe pour a little white spirit down the tape if you haven't got any hair laquer, then just slide the grip on. Goes on easy.

Allow to dry then go and smack the hell out of some balls...


----------



## twoputt

I used one those air tools and it worked great, it will for sure scare the dog when a old grip explodes. It was easy to use and fast, best thing is being able to use the club right away. 

I would not suggest buying one of those tools off the web, mine fell apart and broke after two clubs. I had to limp my way through the rest of the clubs. But I think for about five dollars I could make one that is levels above the one I got.

I bought this and it broke, if it was better engineered it would be fabulous. 
YouTube - Golf Club Regripping. Regripping A Golf Club. www.golfersmate.net


----------



## Cajun

I'm pretty good at pulling grips the old fashioned way and being able to save them, but that was really cool. I'm very anal about alignment going back with the new grips,though, so that would take some practice I'm sure. Can you spin the grip once it's in place if you fill it with some air? Also, how long is the needle that goes into the grip? If you have shaft weights on the grip end it may make inserting the needle a little more difficult. Cool vid though, very interesting.


----------



## tweaky

*air*

i've been using air to install and remove grips for years. i just use a short needle on the gun and about 40 - 50 psi. aligning is east since most grips have some pattern that allows a visual guide. using air lets you use less solvent/water and therefor allows you to use the club sooner.


----------

